# Why is oil so high?



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think we can all agree that the situation in Russia is driving up the price.

Looking back before Russia invaded Ukraine, oil was already heading higher.

*Oil production - 2021 down from 2020, 2020 down from 2019*
Data from the US Energy Information Administration (EIA) show that US oil output in 2021 was still down about 100,000 B/D from 2020 and down more than 1.1 million B/D from 2019. .

*Rig count - 12/19 = 790, 12/21 = 586*
In what appears be a sign of the resiliency of the US oil and gas industry, the number of active rigs as of December [2021] was up by 67% year-over-year. This is according to the Baker Hughes rig count which reported 586 onshore drilling rigs were turning to the right in the US by the end of 2021.

The big uptick reflects the deep cuts made in early 2020 when much of the US onshore sector was forced to send rigs back to the yard as US oil prices fell into negative pricing territory for the first time in history.

In December 2019, just weeks before COVID-19 would become a global concern, the US boasted close to 790 active rigs.

In 2020, the US saw 69 corporate bankruptcies in the energy sector, per the EIA.








US Oil Went Back To Work in 2021


2020 was a year of turmoil for the upstream industry in the US, while 2021 proved to be a year of recovery.




jpt.spe.org


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

And yet,,,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500587978795757569


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Exports of natural gas are way up*​


















U.S. liquefied natural gas exports grew to record highs in the first half of 2021







www.eia.gov


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

People who think they are smart with oil futures.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Because the powers that be want it high. For their own gain.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Because the powers that be want it high. For their own gain.


Just an observation but it seems that oil goes up more during blue terms more than red. I was always told that the reds were the big oil barons. 

Does seem suspicious doesn't it?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> *Exports of natural gas are way up*​
> View attachment 106726
> 
> 
> ...


We have enough NG drilled and capped within a hundred mile radius of me to supply Europe for 50 years. All we have to do is turn on the valve.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Because the powers that be want it high. For their own gain.


Nonsense. Oil prices are high because of speculation. War always makes speculators crazy, and the Ukraine invasion is no exception.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Just an observation but it seems that oil goes up more during blue terms more than red. I was always told that the reds were the big oil barons.
> 
> Does seem suspicious doesn't it?


Absolutely!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Nonsense. Oil prices are high because of speculation. War always makes speculators crazy, and the Ukraine invasion is no exception.


Stop selling revisionist history. 

Gas was high long before the Russian invasion. It just went higher.

What were gas prices during Trump's term again????


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Stop selling revisionist history.
> 
> Gas was high long before the Russian invasion. It just went higher.
> 
> What were gas prices during Trump's term again????


Fortunately you have a member who is a career oilman that you can ask about this stuff.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Fortunately you have a member who is a career oilman that you can ask about this stuff.


I did ask a question. 

You chose not to answer!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Fortunately you have a member who is a career oilman that you can ask about this stuff.


And, yet, when those questions point to an undeniable answer that reflects well on an R or poorly on a D, or the the answer runs counter to the narrative authorized by CNN, that “oil man” goes mum, or pivots the topic.

The observation, Wolf, was that oil prices were climbing well before the Ukrainian invasion, coinciding almost exactly with the last inauguration, and the question was what the prices were under the last administration.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Fortunately you have a member who is a career oilman that you can ask about this stuff.


We would respect that if you would answer the questions, but you won't answer when it does not support your narrative


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> I did ask a question.
> 
> You chose not to answer!


Are you suggesting that a war broke out somewhere yet Trump still kept oil prices down?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Are you suggesting that a war broke out somewhere yet Trump still kept oil prices down?


And then you say crap like that and get zero respect


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This is Exxon Mobil










2021 was a good year
2020 was not a good year


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> And then you say crap like that and get zero respect


I asked you a question. Why don't you answer?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I asked you a question. Why don't you answer?


Dude! You are really slipping. 

You should reread the entire thread before you continue.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

why is oil so high?
could it be because cannabis is legal now in a lot of states?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I asked you a question. Why don't you answer?


Seriously?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Domestic oil production has been cut. That began the increase. War in Europe made it worse. If we were energy independent like we were when Brandon started his disastrous term, we would be in a better place energy wise. We wouldn't be helping to fund Russian aggression. Also, we could sell oil to all the NATO countries that currently buy from Russia. I feel like a certain orange person warned us about this. Without oil sales, this would likely stop. Then maybe sanctions would actually mean something.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Are you suggesting that a war broke out somewhere yet Trump still kept oil prices down?


The suggestion is being energy independent had us in a much better position.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

kinderfeld said:


> Domestic oil production has been cut.


Actually, crude production hasn't been cut. 2021 production is on par with 2020, which was the best production year for Trump. The 2022 outlook is even better.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Actually, crude production hasn't been cut. 2021 production is on par with 2020, which was the best production year for Trump. The 2022 outlook is even better.





HDRider said:


> *Oil production - 2021 down from 2020, 2020 down from 2019*
> Data from the US Energy Information Administration (EIA) show that US oil output in 2021 was still down about 100,000 B/D from 2020 and down more than 1.1 million B/D from 2019. .


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Actually, crude production hasn't been cut. 2021 production is on par with 2020, which was the best production year for Trump. The 2022 outlook is even better.


Jen? Is that you?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

@Nevada 

When was Biden elected?

When did Biden take office?

When did Russia invade Ukraine?










The answer to each of those questions are points where the price begins a significant increase.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> @Nevada
> 
> When was Biden elected?
> 
> ...


Everyone quit speculating oil under trump doncha know.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Paris Accord prevents us from initiating any new fossil fuel efforts.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> The Paris Accord prevents us from initiating any new fossil fuel efforts.


Yes, we are now letting Europe lead us around by the nose.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Yes, we are now letting Europe lead us around by the nose.


The Agreement is a legally binding international treaty. It entered into force on 4 November 2016. Today, 193 Parties (192 countries plus the European Union) have joined the Paris Agreement. 








The Paris Agreement | United Nations







www.un.org





The Orange man was right to pull us out, but Brandon took us right back in. I don't think it was ratified by Congress. I am not even sure if it had to be.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Actually, crude production hasn't been cut. 2021 production is on par with 2020, which was the best production year for Trump. The 2022 outlook is even better.


Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is a part of the price evolution, too.

I asked a person whom I trust if sanctions ever work. Here is his answer.

"What is going on in the commodities markets is pretty complicated. Most people see increases in gas prices first, because that is the market where we have the most rapid consumer turnover. Even with all the talk about pipelines and production, understand that most of the price increases we are seeing isn't due to supply/demand, it's due to the sanctions and their impact on the financial markets.

Hundreds of billions of dollars in Russian and related assets were going to be frozen, and the Biden Administration acted so slowly, and left so many loopholes open that these funds were able to make huge plays in US commodities markets. Instead of sitting in banks to be frozen or seized, these oligarchs and billionaires bought futures and deliverables in our energy and food commodities markets.

Anyone who has oil in the ground or grain in the barn just saw the value of their commodities jump by 30% in a week. Even a short term play in commodities that cost you 30% is way better than having 100% of the money seized. And as soon as the play is over, the capital is liquid again.
Ethanol companies (our link between the food and fuel supply) have all the corn they are going to have until July already in the barn. They are raising prices of ethanol and distiller's grains by 30%!! For what? Their cost to operate didn't go up. There hasn't been any disruption in the movement of fuels. Trade routes are open.

H*ll, we are still buying Russian fuel, we are paying more for it, and Russia is making more money!!

It's a clown show operation up in DC. Yes, there are some disruptions coming at some point, but it's just like our own lack of energy independence. This is due to political decisions not to exploit our own resources, not a kinetic event due to the war. Ukraine doesn't export energy (or much of anything at all) to the United States.

This is all on Biden... It's just painful to watch. If you know people who own/run small businesses, say a prayer for them. None of them had +$5.00 diesel in their spreadsheets, and you can only pass so much on to the consumer before they say "no thanks" and find another option or go without.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

kinderfeld said:


> Now you're just being silly.


Here are monthly production numbers for the past few years (expressed in thousands of barrels per day).


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

double post


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Speculation is responsible for the last $25 to $30 added.

The $30 before that was supply/demand (we lowered supply relative to demand and the price went up).


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Because the government wants electric cars for everyone.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> Here are monthly production numbers for the past few years (expressed in thousands of barrels per day).
> 
> View attachment 106742


Source? 

You really are going beyond irrational if you are defending this current admin's energy policy. It is enabling this atrocity and making every single US citizen poorer. The worse part of all of that is that is intentional. They hate you even though you support them.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Biden killed keystone so we can save the planet from the globull warming. That didn’t help.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The U.S. Oil Supply Is Still Out Of Balance


Oil prices are high, but there's a good reason for it.




www.forbes.com





Quick summary-- CoViD induced changes to the economy (restriction of work, shopping,etc) led to biggest sudden fall in demand for fuel ever. Reduced demand led to drastic fall in price of oil. With prices at less than $50/barrel, oil shale becomes a losing prospect. Many US wells shut down. Rising demand as CoViD shut-downs have eased have lead to rapid increase in at-the-pump prices. Closed wells are coming back on line, but itakes a while for increased production to be reflected in prices at the pump.



mreynolds said:


> We have enough NG drilled and capped within a hundred mile radius of me to supply Europe for 50 years. All we have to do is turn on the valve.


LNG can be supplied to Europe from US sources at a price equivalent to oil at $180/barrel. No bargain, but it would keep the furnaces running.



Nevada said:


> Nonsense. Oil prices are high because of speculation. War always makes speculators crazy, and the Ukraine invasion is no exception.


Correction-- FUTURE CONTRACTS of oil prices are high becasue of speculation. Price-at-the pump is determined by the local supply of refined fuel ready for delivery to the pumps. Spot prices and futures prices are two different things.. You don't have to be Jules Verne to see where Biden energy policy and world politics will be takiing prices.

ps/ It's simplistic to blame Biden for the present state of prices. The Keystone Pipeline, after all, isn't operational yet, so closing down construction has nothing to do with the current spot prices, but is a major contributor to the futures price run-up.---If operational, it would deliver 850,000 barrels /d to US refineries, whille Russia's current contribution to the world supply is 750,000 b/d.

In order to get Russia's production/profit of oil to zero, ALL nations buying oil from the world supply (like China) would have to stop buying it. ..."Russia delenda est!" in Congress makes good sound bites, but isn't a practical policy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

doc- said:


> It's simplistic to blame Biden for the present state of prices.


Then I am simplistic. Biden has made the development of new fossil fuel projects off limits by joining the Paris Agreement. His policy has limited exploration and drilling.

Halting new oil and gas leasing on federal onshore lands and offshore waters 
Increased regulation on oil and gas production
Increased taxes on natural gas and home heating oil


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

As Brandon begs Saudi Arabia to pump more oil - 
A Guantanamo Bay detainee dubbed the “20th hijacker of 9/11” has been repatriated by the Biden administration to Saudi Arabia, where the al-Quaeda-trained would-be terrorist will receive treatment at a psychiatric facility.

Mohammad Mani Ahmad al-Qahtani, 46, will be sent from Guantanamo Bay to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the U.S. Department of Defense announced Monday.








Biden Admin Sends Home Gitmo Detainee Dubbed ‘20th Hijacker’ Of 9/11, Will Receive ‘Psychiatric’ Treatment | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

_Washington —_ Senior American officials are in Venezuela this weekend to meet with the government of Nicolás Maduro, whose authoritarian rule of the oil-producing country has meant no formal diplomatic relations between the two countries since 2019.

The visit is yet another example of a geopolitical shift underway across the globe in the wake of Russia's invasion of Ukraine as the U.S. and European countries seek energy sources other than Russia, one of the world's largest oil exporters.








Biden administration team in Venezuela as U.S. seeks to break country from Russian influence


The visit is yet another example of a geopolitical shift underway across the globe in the wake of Russia's invasion of Ukraine.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Speaking to a second grade class


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc- said:


> Correction-- FUTURE CONTRACTS of oil prices are high becasue of speculation. Price-at-the pump is determined by the local supply of refined fuel ready for delivery to the pumps. Spot prices and futures prices are two different things.. You don't have to be Jules Verne to see where Biden energy policy and world politics will be takiing prices.


That used to be true, but today unleaded gasoline future contracts are traded at the commodity markets. That ties pump prices directly to speculation.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Putin might be working for the same people that control Biden. Russia makes a convenient scapegoat for the culmination of steadily rising gas prices that are directly attributable to the current war on domestic energy. Going back to orange man policies would fix things, but they can't do that without much gnashing of teeth. If they can blame the big bad Russian man, they can save a little face, not having to directly admit that the big bad orange man was right all along. If he is not working directly with Putin, Brandon's bad decisions have at least bankrolled Putin's entire imperial conquest. Now that we know that the entire Russian collusion conspiracy theory was the work of Brandon's people, who's to say that they aren't working directly with Russia?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> A Guantanamo Bay detainee dubbed the “20th hijacker of 9/11” has been repatriated by the Biden administration to Saudi Arabia, where the al-Quaeda-trained would-be terrorist will receive treatment at a psychiatric facility.


Well I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> Biden killed keystone so we can save the planet from the globull warming. That didn’t help.


The Keystone pipeline is still opening and functioning.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The takedown of the notorious Keystone XL (KXL) tar sands pipeline will go down as one of this generation’s most monumental environmental victories. After more than 10 years of tenacious protests, drawn-out legal battles, and flip-flopping executive orders spanning three presidential administrations, the Keystone XL pipeline is now gone for good. 








What Is the Keystone XL Pipeline?


How a single pipeline project became the epicenter of an enormous environmental, public health, and civil rights battle.




www.nrdc.org






Not my words or my sentiment.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

President Joe Biden announced Tuesday that the U.S. will ban imports of Russian oil and other energy products, but will not be joined in doing so by European allies.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> Biden killed keystone so we can *save the planet* from the globull warming. That didn’t help.


An important point is that... they think they're saving the planet but, they donn't give a flyingfigabout the sufferings of the people on said planet.

Kinda like you having a hangnail and them wanting to take your arm off at the shoulder to cure it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> An important point is that... they think they're saving the planet but, they donn't give a flyingfigabout the sufferings of the people on said planet.
> 
> Kinda like you having a hangnail and them wanting to take your arm off at the shoulder to cure it.


Indoctrination by climate activists has paid off for Russia, which has funneled millions of dollars to environmental groups to push anti-fracking propaganda in Colorado and other natural gas-rich states to cripple their competition.

A congressional investigation a few years back uncovered the financial network that linked Russia to a group called Sea Change, which the report said was forwarding millions to the Sierra Club, Climate Action and Natural Resources Defense Council among others.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Then I am simplistic. Biden has made the development of new fossil fuel projects off limits by joining the Paris Agreement. His policy has limited exploration and drilling.
> 
> Halting new oil and gas leasing on federal onshore lands and offshore waters
> Increased regulation on oil and gas production
> Increased taxes on natural gas and home heating oil


As I said, Biden poicies affect futures contact prices (speculation), but has nothing to do with current supply/demand ratio, whixch ias what determines current prices.


Nevada said:


> That used to be true, but today unleaded gasoline future contracts are traded at the commodity markets. That ties pump prices directly to speculation.


Futures contracts are used for two purposes-- by speculators, who are basically gamblers betting the price will go up or down over time, and for hedgng by those who actually plan on delivering or taking delivery of the commodity at the end of the contract period. It has NOTHING to do with the establishing the current price.

Eg- I just looked up current prices for live cattle (those going to slaughter now) spot market is $139/cwt; the Apr 22 contrtract is at 139.5 adbn the Apr 23 is at 153.4== easy rto deciopher-- Producers want to get rid of their current animals before input costs go up so supply is up...Next year, with input costs up and lower supply, everybody is anticipating higher prices.

Same with oil-- demand was down, so they stopped producing over the last two yrs. Now demand is going up and they can't pump & refine it fast enough to satisfy demand...OTOH-- war & Watermelon govt plans make it obvious supply will go lower in the future-- and despite commie wishes, nobody wants thoise stupid EVs, so demand will remain high.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc- said:


> Same with oil-- demand was down, so they stopped producing over the last two yrs. Now demand is going up and they can't pump & refine it fast enough to satisfy demand...OTOH-- war & Watermelon govt plans make it obvious supply will go lower in the future-- and despite commie wishes, nobody wants thoise stupid EVs, so demand will remain high.


Oil production has been at record highs over the past 3 years, as was demonstrated in post 34 of this thread.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Oil production has been at record highs over the past 3 years, as was demonstrated in post 34 of this thread.


Which had no link for verification


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> Putin might be working for the same people that control Biden.


I first thought that the build-up of Russian troops on Ukraine's eastern border was to see how Biden would react. Foreign adversaries often test new presidents. But the troops didn't linger at the border for very long. The Ukraine invasion was more than a test for Biden. It was obvious that Putin didn't care what Biden, NATO, or anybody else might do.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Which had no link for verification







__





U.S. Field Production of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels per Day)






www.eia.gov


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























U.S. Crude Oil Production - Historical Chart


Interactive historical chart showing the monthly level of U.S. crude oil production back to 1983 from the US Energy Information Adminstration (EIA). Values shown are in thousands of barrels produced per day.




www.macrotrends.net


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 106781
> 
> View attachment 106782
> 
> ...


The drop in oil production in the spring of 2020 was in reaction to low oil prices. Wells with higher production costs were closed. We saw that largely at Gulf of Mexico offshore wells. But since Biden has taken office production has been restored.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 106783


Hmmm, I can reach it. It's slow but still available. Try again.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Oil production has been at record highs over the past 3 years, as was demonstrated in post 34 of this thread.


From your link









It has dropped each year since Biden came in


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It has dropped each year since Biden came in


There was a sharp drop in crude price during the spring of 2020, but has bee steadily recovering since that time. Need I remind you of who was president in 2020?

Notice that the sharp drop was all during 2020, but since the beginning of 2021 production has been increasing at a steady pace. Need I remind you of who took office at the beginning of 2021?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> There was a sharp drop in crude price during the spring of 2020, but has bee steadily recovering since that time. Need I remind you of who was president in 2020?
> 
> Notice that the sharp drop was all during 2020, but since the beginning of 2021 production has been increasing at a steady pace. Need I remind you of who took office at the beginning of 2021?
> 
> View attachment 106785


We explained 2020. Look at 2019

Biden's policies are unfriendly to fossil fuels. Our economy is based on fossil fuels. Biden is bad for America. It is amazing anyone, even you, would try to defend Biden.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Everybody cut back during the pandemic. Now Joe is trying to get everybody started back up. Businesses are looking for workers all through the country. Refinery's are no different. Oilfield workers are no different. Truck drivers are no different. Prices will go down once mfg volumn can be brought up to what it was before corona.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Oil production has been at record highs over the past 3 years, as was demonstrated in post 34 of this thread.


Old joke--punch line-- "And if I was out of pork chops, too, they'd also be on;y $1.39 a lb, Mrs. Schmidt."

U.S. Crude Oil Production - Historical Chart Note the deep dive in production starting Feb,2020, gradually rising after that --still hasn't risen to it's high although demand has been gertting higher all along.

edit-- I posted this before I saw your last post. Yours is the same graph as mine. You've apparently mis-interpreted the data....Fall in production was a response to the sudden fall in demand caused by the Jan'20 CoViD shutdown...As demand has risen since things are opening up lately, production remains behind demand, hence, rising prices...Biden energy policies will make it difficult to keep up with demand....and then thre's the as yet unknown effect of the Russian war on supply & demand.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

HDRider said:


> We explained 2020. Look at 2019
> 
> Biden's policies are unfriendly to fossil fuels. Our economy is based on fossil fuels. Biden is bad for America. It is amazing anyone, even you, would try to defend Biden.


I don't like the Watermelons running America either, but to be honest, their policies haven't affected the current price at the pump (much--inflationary econominc policies in general are making it even worse). Their energy poicies will make it next to impossible for pump prices to get better in the future....There's a difference between current prices and anticiapated future prices.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

doc- said:


> their policies haven't affected the current price at the pump


I disagree. They created a perceived scarcity. That gave the speculators and fuel merchants license to raise prices.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’ll take “because they can” for $200 Alex.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Just a thought that I had...what if all of this is just an attempt to make green technology, and specifically. electric vehicles more financially appealing.

I could se clueless Joe, and his radical leftist backers wanting to eliminate oil, so renewable energy is the ONLY option.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

CKelly78z said:


> Just a thought that I had...what if all of this is just an attempt to make green technology, and specifically. electric vehicles more financially appealing.
> 
> I could se clueless Joe, and his radical leftist backers wanting to eliminate oil, so renewable energy is the ONLY option.


They have said as much, many times


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The Biden Admin is doing everything they can to crush fossil fuel.

Biden financial regulators allied with progressive investors are working to cut it off. The Labor Department has proposed a rule that would require 401(k) managers to consider the climate impact of their investment holdings.
The Securities and Exchange Commission is expected to issue a rule requiring companies and their financiers to disclose greenhouse gas emissions. Mr. Biden has nominated Sarah Bloom Raskin, of all people, to be the Federal Reserve’s top bank supervisor. Her top priority is using bank regulation to redirect capital from fossil fuels to green energy.
Large energy producers are buying back stock and redirecting capital to renewables because they see the Administration’s writing on the wall. Small independent producers are eager to take advantage of higher prices but can’t get loans. Many relied on private equity during the last shale boom, but now these firms are cutting them off.
Progressive outfit Global Energy Monitor gleefully proclaimed Tuesday that $244 billion in U.S. liquefied natural gas projects are stalled because they “are struggling to find financiers and buyers” amid “pressure from cheap renewables"—i.e., rich green energy subsidies that Democrats want to make richer—and “tightening climate commitments.”
*****









Opinion | Biden’s U.S. Oil Embargo


His assault on domestic energy works against his ban on Russian imports.




www.wsj.com


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

should b non paywall link








Opinion | Biden’s U.S. Oil Embargo


His assault on domestic energy works against his ban on Russian imports.




www.wsj.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

One example from that WSJ article - Right, don't blame Biden

On Tuesday he [Biden] even blamed U.S. companies—not his policies—for not producing more. There are 9,000 available unused drilling permits, he claimed, and only 10% of onshore oil production takes place on federal land. Talk about a misdirection play.​​First, companies have to obtain additional permits for rights of way to access leases and build pipelines to transport fuel. This has become harder under the Biden Administration. Second, companies must build up a sufficient inventory of permits before they can contract rigs because of the regulatory difficulties of operating on federal land.​​It takes 140 days or so for the feds to approve a drilling permit versus two for the state of Texas. The Administration has halted onshore lease sales. Producers are developing leases more slowly since they don’t know when more will be available.​


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Saw where Russia (which produces 25% of the worlds fertilizer) is going to stop exporting fertilizer. Ukraine could easily be a psyop in a much larger operation. We quit buying Russian gas, whoopty dooh, Russia is justified in financially ruining our existing agriculture sector. With any luck when the dust settles, we will be able to buy Russian gas and wheat, drilled and grown in the former Ukraine. Russia has a leader, we do not.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

CKelly78z said:


> Just a thought that I had...what if all of this is just an attempt to make green technology, and specifically. electric vehicles more financially appealing.
> 
> I could se clueless Joe, and his radical leftist backers wanting to eliminate oil, so renewable energy is the ONLY option.


The approval numbers for the group currently in power hit the floor months ago and are currently in the carpet padding. Support from independents is gone.
If they abandoned their platform and opened up the oil taps they would lose their last remaining base, the Treebark Antifa.
How would you like to be married to someone who enthusiastically embraces the arguing of semantics and contorted logic every single day, gaslighting friends and family to the point of cringey embarrasment?
I'm sorry, I wandered a bit. Yes, they want you driving a car with an extension cord/leash that can only get 50 yards from your 39th floor government assisted tenement.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I first thought that the build-up of Russian troops on Ukraine's eastern border was to see how Biden would react. Foreign adversaries often test new presidents. But the troops didn't linger at the border for very long. The Ukraine invasion was more than a test for Biden. It was obvious that Putin didn't care what Biden, NATO, or anybody else might do.


Why would any human on earth be concerned about what Biden will do? Anything he attempts to do will be an absolute failure, pretty much makes it a totally irrelevant concern. Biden will eat ice cream, and mumble. He is the modern day equivalent of Nero.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And Putin is Ghengis Kahn.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> And Putin is Ghengis Kahn.


I do see some similarities.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> Why would any human on earth be concerned about what Biden will do? Anything he attempts to do will be an absolute failure, pretty much makes it a totally irrelevant concern. Biden will eat ice cream, and mumble. He is the modern day equivalent of Nero.



Ole Boy could instruct the federal and state governments to suspend fuel taxes and that would shave about 50 cents off a gallon toot sweet. 
I mean, the government would be hurting for a while, but it would be for a good cause.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> Why would any human on earth be concerned about what Biden will do? Anything he attempts to do will be an absolute failure, pretty much makes it a totally irrelevant concern. Biden will eat ice cream, and mumble. He is the modern day equivalent of Nero.


Biden is George, but without a course change


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This is just profit taking on the part of the oil companies. It costs no more to pump $100/bl oil than it does $40/bl. Most of the other costs are the same too. 

Just look at the profits in the past 2 years. The same goes for a lot of other goods. The corporations have been working hard to take back the rise in wages.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“ It costs no more to pump $100/bl oil than it does $40/bl. Most of the other costs are the same too.”

I do not believe that the statement above is correct.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

fishhead said:


> This is just profit taking on the part of the oil companies. It costs no more to pump $100/bl oil than it does $40/bl. Most of the other costs are the same too.
> 
> Just look at the profits in the past 2 years. The same goes for a lot of other goods. The corporations have been working hard to take back the rise in wages.


I don't believe you understand basic economics. The cost of energy effects the costs of everything. The restriction of access to energy and the added costs to energy and added cost to its transmission makes the cost of every single thing you consume increases.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Because the powers that be want it high. For their own gain.


High oil prices make the solar and wind energy, which has a very high cost, look more competitive WRT oil.

The libs made no secret about making oil more expensive in order to make solar and wind look more desirable.

If inflation were calculated as it used to be, it would be OVER 13% That sounds closer to what we are seeing here in Maine

Oil prices are based not in CURRENT production, but in FUTURE production. The brandon administration is working steadily to limit future oil production, this is why oil prices are going up and why drilling is not happening.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> Biden is George, but without a course change


Biden is George, without the Georges "smarts".


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> “ It costs no more to pump $100/bl oil than it does $40/bl. Most of the other costs are the same too.”
> 
> I do not believe that the statement above is correct.


Yes, good eye. Some people don't understand how economics works, it's no wonder they have the views they do.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> The libs made no secret about making oil more expensive in order to make solar and wind look more desirable.


There is no grand conspiracy to keep oil prices high. It's the result of a free market reacting to global events.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No, it isn't.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Policy matters


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Nevada said:


> There is no grand conspiracy to keep oil prices high. It's the result of a free market reacting to global events.


Yes and no. 

As I said, oil prices are about the future (why it is called the futures market). 

A collaboration between brandon and the oil companies? I am not saying that, but the government can influence the market by tightening, or loosening, industry constraints such as PIPE LINES permits, NEW DRILLING LEASES, GENERAL ATTITUDE and projections WRT what the government's future intentions are. 

Tighten pipe line approvals, leases, and tell the industry that it wants to kill it (and the American economy) and it will contract. 

Even if you do not like big business, you have to acknowledge that they are not exactly what you might call dull. 
They can take a hint, so why invest where you will loose money? 

It is not as if they are socialists spending other peoples money...

(sorry about all the posts. I slipped on the ice outside and smashed my elbow so I am stuck inside for a few days. Ouch! )


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Democrat's answer to everything - Raise Taxes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501305068850749440


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> No, it isn't.


Fortunately you have a career oilman to ask about this.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Fortunately you have a career oilman to ask about this.


Right now we have a career politician in the white house. Just because you have a career in something, it doesn't qualify you to not, in fact, be quite ignorant on a subject. You probably think that it costs the same to pump $100 a barrel oil as it does to pump $40 a barrel oil.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> Just because you have a career in something, it doesn't qualify you


Well they didn't keep me around the refinery all those years because I was good looking.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Keep in mind that american oil companies are screwing us just as much as the Russians.
Who is forcing them to raise their prices?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Well they didn't keep me around the refinery all those years because I was good looking.


So you weren't a driller, or a pumper. You worked in the refinery.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

Comment from "woman on the ground" so to speak. We came to west TX a decade ago. Partner is master mechanic who does third party work on oil drilling rigs. I can tell you SOMETHING has changed in those ten years. The current price per barrel would have sparked the Katy Bar the Doors oil boom that we participated in. It is not that way right now. Companies are putting rigs back out but slower and, critically, they are not currently building new drilling rigs as they did previously during a boom.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

Oh, and some companies are better positioned to drill during $40/barrel oil. They are not all equal. And yes, I know that the whol oil price thing is complex but even those of us at the bottom can make observations. I have not seen mention in the convo of the refinery situation in the US. This little article is informative if you haven't considered that piece of the puzzle.









Why do we import Russian (and other foreign) oil when we have a lot of it in the U.S.?


The way U.S. oil refineries are set up has a lot to do with it.




www.marketplace.org


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> So you weren't a driller, or a pumper. You worked in the refinery.


Go to Youtube and watch the cartoon "refined" It's crude, but I see much resemblance to those guys from crews I have worked with in several trades.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

manfred said:


> Keep in mind that american oil companies are screwing us just as much as the Russians.
> Who is forcing them to raise their prices?


Are they using electric vehicles to haul equipment, crews, parts, etc. right now? They might car pool out to the rig, but it's in a big dually, not a sedan. High fuel prices make everything more expensive, including fuel.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> So you weren't a driller, or a pumper. You worked in the refinery.


Mostly in refineries, but I worked for a small production company for 4 years doing well workover plans and budgeting. I felt like a fish out of water at first, but I eventually got comfortable doing that kind of work. I understand proper well completion, and also well stimulation techniques.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> Mostly in refineries, but I worked for a small production company for 4 years doing well workover plans and budgeting. I felt like a fish out of water at first, but I eventually got comfortable doing that kind of work. I understand proper well completion, and also well stimulation techniques.


You demonstrated your knowledge and bias quite well many times. The bias overwhelms any knowledge every single time. The whole there is no reason natural gas power plants should emit CO2 was the icing on the cake. Domestic and friendly, which is done about as environmentally friendly as it can be, is stifled. The safest and most effective way to transport crude and refined product is being stifled. Yet, this anti-American and anti-Human administration is running around begging murderers, thugs and environmental terrorists to sell us more oil that is produced the cheapest and least environmentally friendly ways. 

This jig is up. And, if the Dims don't change course and in a hurry they are going the way of the Whigs.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502337489780068358


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

Hiro said:


> This jig is up. And, if the Dims don't change course and in a hurry they are going the way of the Whigs.


I was totally with you up to this.
If we cannot vote them out, the consequences will be slow to come.
And it isn't just the Dems, how I wish that were so.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

HDRider said:


>


Most truthful news clip I've seen in a while.
There is definitely something holding the companies back from going full tilt.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 106983


Look at this and ask yourself, WHO is the US sanctions on Russia actually hurting?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

NittyGrittyRabbitry said:


> I was totally with you up to this.
> If we cannot vote them out, the consequences will be slow to come.
> And it isn't just the Dems, how I wish that were so.


Trust me, I have serious issues with both parties. But, when it comes to energy policy, there are only a handful of Repugnants that aren't for domestic production and transportation. The Dims on the other hand are actively trying to harm this nation and its citizens.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502644551726555137


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

NittyGrittyRabbitry said:


> Look at this and ask yourself, WHO is the US sanctions on Russia actually hurting?


That's true. Economic sanctions can hurt us too. Leaders have to be careful to avoid that.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Nevada said:


> There is no grand conspiracy to keep oil prices high. It's the result of a free market reacting to global events.


Don't kid yourself....It's true, prices vary on a daily basis along the supply/demand curve, but this communist administration of ours announced on Day 1 that their goal was to put fossil fuels out of business. They made it abundantly & explicitly clear in both word and deed.

BTW-Brandon is currently blaming Putin for the high prices--Exactly wrong.* Russian oil has been flowing up until now, so zero effect on the price hikes.*...Brandon claims we will stop buying Russian oil. If we don't buy it , someone else will, so again, zero effect on price....If everyone stops buying it, the effect on price will be minimal because Russian oil accounts for 1/7th of total production-- A bl of oil is ~1/2 gasoline (20gal); oil @ $100/bl = $50/20 gal gas = $2.50/gal--- 14% (ie-1/7th) of $2.50 = $0.35......gas has already gone up $2.50 in the last 18 months.

Brandon is wrong and he knows (well, his handlers know, anyway) he's wrong...That makes it a lie.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

NittyGrittyRabbitry said:


> Look at this and ask yourself, WHO is the US sanctions on Russia actually hurting?


Putin may be the richest man on earth. But he didn't make his money the old fashioned way, he just stole it.
His own personal wealth will not be affected by any sanctions.
His people will suffer and he doesn't care.
If you called him a tyrant he wouldn't care.
You could call him a bigot, a misogynist, a supremist, a warmonger, a racist, or whatever you could think of; he won't be canceled, he won't apologize or go on a listening tour, he won't donate money to a gay rights organization.
If there is anyone behind that curtain that he listens to, or worries is about to eliminate him, nobody knows that.
Sanctions against someone like this are best used with the intent not of getting them to relent, but of getting them removed. If these sanctions cannot do this, then all they are doing is hurting you and I.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Saudi Arabia just executed 81 men


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc- said:


> Don't kid yourself....It's true, prices vary on a daily basis along the supply/demand curve, but this communist administration of ours announced on Day 1 that their goal was to put fossil fuels out of business. They made it abundantly & explicitly clear in both word and deed.


I say good riddance. It's time to move on to better things.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Saudi Arabia just executed 81 men


Ok.
What’s the connection?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Ok.
> What’s the connection?


Would they have been so bold a few years ago?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> I say good riddance. It's time to move on to better things.


Turn your air conditioning off this summer and grow your own food in the desert. You just cannot get past your indoctrination.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ERBIL, Iraq, March 13 (Reuters) - Iran's Revolutionary Guards claimed responsibility for a dozen ballistic missiles that struck Iraq's northern Kurdish regional capital of Erbil in the early hours of Sunday, Iran's state media reported, adding that the attack was against Israeli "strategic centres" in Erbil. 








Iran attacks Iraq's Erbil with missiles in warning to U.S., allies


The missiles came down in areas near a new U.S. consulate building in Erbil, Kurdish officials said.




www.reuters.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

With gas prices soaring above $4 a gallon, electric vehicles are starting to look a lot more attractive to car buyers. But a combination of supply chain constraints, the global chip shortage, higher-than-average prices, and low inventory at dealerships will conspire to keep EVs out of reach for most people.

Interest in switching from gas to electric is at an all-time high. Car shopping site Edmunds reports the number of people searching for hybrid, plug-in hybrid, or electric vehicles jumped 39 percent from February to March and 18 percent over the last week.

Following through on that purchase is going to be tough for most people, given the scarcity of new EVs on the market








EVs won’t save us from high gas prices


EVs are more expensive and less available.




www.theverge.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The electric vehicle revolution is coming, but it won’t be driven by the U.S. Instead, China will be at the forefront. 








The electric vehicle revolution will come from China, not the US


Chinese electric vehicle sales already amount to more than half of the world’s total – and car makers and battery manufacturers are working hard to grow even faster.




theconversation.com





BEIJING – In a future driven by electric vehicles, China is poised to dominate if the U.S. does not transform its automobile industry in coming years. 








China's electric car strategy is starting to go global – and the U.S. is lagging behind


In a future driven by electric vehicles, China is poised to dominate if the U.S. does not transform its automobile industry in coming years.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc- said:


> BTW-Brandon is currently blaming Putin for the high prices--Exactly wrong.* Russian oil has been flowing up until now, so zero effect on the price hikes.*...Brandon claims we will stop buying Russian oil. If we don't buy it , someone else will, so again, zero effect on price....


Sure, but the price hike isn't due to a shortage. It's because of speculation. War makes speculators crazy.

It's strange that people seem to understand that other commodities , such as gold, are driven by global markets, but they don't get that oil price is globally driven. Domestic oil production is still subject to global market prices.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I say good riddance. It's time to move on to better things.


Except it clearly isn’t. Time, yet, that is. Our power grid is taxed and repeatedly shows its weaknesses in the hottest and coldest months. Solar energy harvesting is not yet sustainable or efficient, and neither are electric vehicles.

I think it’s great that we’re pursuing other technologies and sources of energy, but trying to artificially end our participation in and benefit from the prevailing source of energy, before those replacement options are ready, is a sure-fire way to handicap our nation.

This debate always gets hedged as the Left being for environmental responsibility at the cost of profit, and the Right being for profit at the cost of the environment, but that’s not at all where the debate line lies. I don’t know of anyone who doesn’t support new, cleaner sources of energy and transportation.

The _actual_ debate being held is between the Left, who want the virtue-credit for taking us off of fossil fuels even though the current alternatives aren’t necessarily cleaner and the technology and infrastructure aren’t ready, and the Right, who doesn’t want us to break our economy and degrade our lives for the sake of the Left’s virtue points.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Would they have been so bold a few years ago?


Would Saudi Arabia have been so bold as to execute their prisoners convicted on terrorism and murder charges? I think so. The only thing news worthy about this recent execution day was the number. The KSA is like that. They save up prisoners and behead them, old-school. It’s what they do.

A couple years ago, they whacked 37 people, five for being homosexual. That’s pretty bold. 









Five beheaded victims were gay lovers 'tortured into terror confessions'


FIVE of the men brutally beheaded in Saudi Arabia were secret gay lovers tortured into terror confessions, it’s been claimed. One of the 37 “militants” ruthlessly executed during …




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> The electric vehicle revolution is coming, but it won’t be driven by the U.S. Instead, China will be at the forefront.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s pretty telling about the source of China’s strength. No one has any illusions about the environmentalist goals of the Chinese dictatorship. China would burn every tree in its empire if it thought it could profit and gain power from doing so.

China doesn’t care one whit about the environment. But, if the first-world virtue-signalers around the world are going to forcefully create a consumer market for some “green” product, well, then you can be sure China will be there to produce it, cheaply, inefficiently, and in massive numbers.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hiro said:


> Turn your air conditioning off this summer and grow your own food in the desert. You just cannot get past your indoctrination.


Why is the oil industry so important to you? Why not move on?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I say good riddance. It's time to move on to better things.


By any means necessary


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Would Saudi Arabia have been so bold as to execute their prisoners convicted on terrorism and murder charges? I think so. The only thing news worthy about this recent execution day was the number. The KSA is like that. They save up prisoners and behead them, old-school. It’s what they do.
> 
> A couple years ago, they whacked 37 people, five for being homosexual. That’s pretty bold.
> 
> ...


It was a new record


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> It was a new record


Well, sure, but, again, they’ve killed large groups in recent years, and executing people for being homosexual is a much bigger shark-jump, at least in today’s world, than executing a large group of “non-protected” people.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Why is the oil industry so important to you? Why not move on?


I think that’s why he suggested you turn off your AC and start growing your own food in the desert.

Until you do that, YOU are refusing to “move on” from oil.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Why is the oil industry so important to you? Why not move on?


To What?


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Nevada said:


> There is no grand conspiracy to keep oil prices high. It's the result of a free market reacting to global events.



You're absolutely right. Sadly, too many people don't understand: 1) basic economics, and 2) the global economy 

And for those who are inevitably going to say it: NO, there's no going back to a nation-based economic system.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I think that’s why he suggested you turn off your AC and start growing your own food in the desert.
> 
> Until you do that, YOU are refusing to “move on” from oil.


We can't just stop using it. We have to allow science to develop alternatives.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

colourfastt said:


> You're absolutely right. Sadly, too many people don't understand: 1) basic economics, and 2) the global economy
> 
> And for those who are inevitably going to say it: NO, there's no going back to a nation-based economic system.


If not… why not?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> We have to allow science to develop alternatives.


Or Democrats make oil unaffordable


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

po boy said:


> To What?


Science and technology will provide alternatives. We're not ready yet, but we'll see huge breakthroughs in alternative energy in the coming years.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nevada said:


> We can't just stop using it. We have to allow science to develop alternatives.


Of course we can. We just don’t want to.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> You're absolutely right. Sadly, too many people don't understand: 1) basic economics, and 2) the global economy
> 
> And for those who are inevitably going to say it: NO, there's no going back to a nation-based economic system.


Oil is priced globally and it depends on speculation of future supplies. What would happen to speculation if the US government announced today that they were going to step aside and let production increase and pipelines flow?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Farmerga said:


> Oil is priced globally and it depends on speculation of future supplies.


Biden created the illusion of scarcity. Speculators acted on that. Here we are.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> We can't just stop using it. We have to allow science to develop alternatives.


"allow"? Who is stopping alternatives? We use fossil fuels because it is the least expensive and there is not an economically viable alternative. It is quite hypocritical for you to say "move on" when your very survival is dependent upon that you seek to "move on" from. 

Perhaps when you are paying $7 or more for a loaf of bread next winter you will get a clue. Every single thing you consume other than O2 you breathe is dependent on petroleum.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> "allow"? Who is stopping alternatives? We use fossil fuels because it is the least expensive and there is not an economically viable alternative. It is quite hypocritical for you to say "move on" when your very survival is dependent upon that you seek to "move on" from.
> 
> Perhaps when you are paying $7 or more for a loaf of bread next winter you will get a clue. Every single thing you consume other than O2 you breathe is dependent on petroleum.


No pain, no gain


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Or Democrats make oil unaffordable


Although I worked for a major oil company for a very long time, I never liked the boom & bust nature of the oil business. I never got laid off, but we went through hiring moratoriums and belt-tightening periods. It was always tied to global oil prices. When prices went up we were in fat city, but when they came down it was back to belt-tightening again. When I got back from Saudi I was looking for something else.

I found an alternative career by starting a nationwide dialup internet business. Around the time I started posting here at HT I was earning more than I ever earned in the oil business, and I was working from home. I loved it. But here's the thing -- dialup Internet died. And it died very suddenly. There was no similar opportunity for high speed Internet, and that was largely due to government regulation.

OK, so there I was. My business was dying so fast I could hardly keep up with processing account cancellations. My income was dwindling and there seemed to be no new prospects on the horizon. I knew that there was nothing I could do to revive dialup Internet. I had to move on. I considered going back to the oil business but that never happened. Due to other government regulations, engineering in the oil and chemical industry had changed. Demand for engineering talent was way down. I had to find something else -- and fast.

I started by selling on eBay. During the mid to late 2000s life was good for eBay sellers. I got good at it and eventually became an eBay Power Seller. That got my finances back on track for a few years. But eBay rules were being developed that restricted my method of listing & selling, so my income was again dwindling.

I wondered if there wasn't something I learned while managing my dialup business that could be turned into a career path. It just so happened that at about that time Red Hat Linux was becoming a mainstream server platform by pushing Novell NetWare out of the picture. I had been using Red Hat Linux for my RADIUS server, which was required for dialup Internet authentication. Moreover, I also used Red Hat to provide subscribers with email and web space. I discovered that my experience with Red Hat was in demand.

I started by offering my services at an online forum, by helping companies who were having specific problems. Some of the companies asked me to stay on as system administrator. I never traveled because I did it online. I setup servers ;locally in a datacenter here in Las Vegas, where the data center manager recommended me to some local companies. Again my financial condition was where I needed it to be. Eventually I started drawing SS and a corporate pension, so I started backing out of server administration work. I was still running my own servers, using virtual private servers instead of colocation, but I was in a position to do what I wanted to do. I only run one server today mostly for my own uses. Retirement is a good thing.

I have some measure of understanding for people whining that their jobs are being phased out by new technology. It's frightening, it's disruptive to your life, and it can have devastating consequences. It can easily result in loss of your home, bankruptcy, and family breakups. In extreme cases it can even result in homelessness, But I didn't come here to HT and whine that dialup Internet was dying. Instead I looked for opportunities and made the best of it. Nobody ever handed me a career. I had to make my own career opportunities.

But honestly, carving out a living has never been easy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I have no sympathy for people whining that their jobs are being phased


It is a trait you share with those that voted for Brandon


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hiro said:


> "allow"? Who is stopping alternatives?


You don't want to revive the coal industry? Aren't you against wind power because it lowers property values, kills birds and causes cancer?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It is a trait you share with those that voted for Brandon


Honestly, what would you have said if I came here whining that dialup Internet was dying?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Honestly, what would you have said if I came here whining that dialup Internet was dying?


Did Democrats kill dialup?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Honestly, what would you have said if I came here whining that dialup Internet was dying?


I am in favor of any and all forms of energy that is cost effective to create and deliver.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I am in favor of any and all forms of energy that is cost effective to create and deliver.


I am 100% confident that science will develop cost effective alternatives.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Nevada said:


> I say good riddance. It's time to move on to better things.


...really ignorant comment....Coal saved the world's forests and oil has allowed us to rise up out of the jungle living on the edge of survival like animals....I don't know about you, but I kinda liked knowing my kids had a 99.999% chance of surviving to adulthood, unlike my greatgrand parents who only had a 60% chance.

As I've pointed out before, a 2 deg rise in world temps over the next century (only the religious priests & sheep of GW seem to think it would be due to co2) would be like moving 150 miles south of where you live now-- Has life been wiped out there?...Even their lies don't make sense.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc- said:


> As I've pointed out before, a 2 deg rise in world temps over the next century (only the religious priests & sheep of GW seem to think it would be due to co2) would be like moving 150 miles south of where you live now-- Has life been wiped out there?...Even their lies don't make sense.


Give me a break, That's nonsense and you know it. Sea level rise alone will wipe out coastal cuties globally, displacing millions, And that's not to mention the severity of storms, worsening droughts, and heavier rains in some locations.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> You don't want to revive the coal industry? Aren't you against wind power because it lowers property values, kills birds and causes cancer?


Really? The coal industry in the US is declining because natural gas became cost comparative and the communists in government constantly attacked coal. 

I am not against wind power. It is just unreliable and could not compete on a strictly economic basis. As I said earlier, any knowledge you may have is obscured by your bias and blind faith in what you have been told to believe about climate change being caused by human activity.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Did Democrats kill dialup?


I'm not sure what political stripe utility regulators might have. The reason there was no similar opportunity is because phone companies lobbied the FCC, which resulted in a ruling that phone companies didn't have to lease copper to 3rd party providers for DSL service.

There was a healthy debate over this matter at the time. Phone companies took the position that the copper infrastructure belonged to them, so they could do with it as they wished. Independent Internet providers took the position that since phone infrastructure was paid for by the subscribers, the subscribers deserved to have a competitive market for Internet service. The FCC ruled in favor of the phone companies.

Subscriber ownership of phone company infrastructure is not so far-fetched as it might seem. When a phone company need's to upgrade or expand infrastructure they make application to their utility commission for a temporary rate increase to fund the work. The utility commission then approves the rate increase, including fair interest for money borrowed to fund the project. When the rate increase is approved lenders start calling the phone company offering financing of the project. Lenders know that they'll get their money because the rate payers (phone subscribers) will be paying it back. Knowing that, it seems like the rate payers own the phone company's copper.

Yes, being a utility company is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hiro said:


> Really? The coal industry in the US is declining because natural gas became cost comparative


I said that here during the 2016 presidential campaign.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hiro said:


> As I said earlier, any knowledge you may have is obscured by your bias and blind faith in what you have been told to believe about climate change being caused by human activity.


But scientists agree that extreme extent of climate change is caused by human activity. But that point is moot because nobody denies that the change is happening, The only question on the table is what we should do about it.

You have a choice; you can either believe scientists or you can believe far-right politicians.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Although I worked for a major oil company for a very long time, I never liked the boom & bust nature of the oil business. I never got laid off, but we went through hiring moratoriums and belt-tightening periods. It was always tied to global oil prices. When prices went up we were in fat city, but when they came down it was back to belt-tightening again. When I got back from Saudi I was looking for something else.
> 
> I found an alternative career by starting a nationwide dialup internet business. Around the time I started posting here at HT I was earning more than I ever earned in the oil business, and I was working from home. I loved it. But here's the thing -- dialup Internet died. And it died very suddenly. There was no similar opportunity for high speed Internet, and that was largely due to government regulation.
> 
> ...


Good grief, switch your dial up business to solar. U can call it solar up!


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> Oil is priced globally and it depends on speculation of future supplies. What would happen to speculation if the US government announced today that they were going to step aside and let production increase and pipelines flow?


The US is already the world's top oil producer (18.61 million barrels a day—20% of the world's production) at more than one and half times the production of Saudi Arabia (10.81 million barrels a day—12% of the world's production). The current spike in prices has to do with investor speculation; after all, never let a good crisis go to waste.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I am 100% confident that science will develop cost effective alternatives.


Trust the science.

It is settled science. 

I am science.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Give me a break, That's nonsense and you know it. Sea level rise alone will wipe out coastal cuties globally, displacing millions, And that's not to mention the severity of storms, worsening droughts, and heavier rains in some locations.


And yet, your messiah bought two multimillion dollar houses on the coast.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> The only question on the table is what we should do about it.


No it is not


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> The US is already the world's top oil producer (18.61 million barrels a day—20% of the world's production) at more than one and half times the production of Saudi Arabia (10.81 million barrels a day—12% of the world's production). The current spike in prices has to do with investor speculation; after all, never let a good crisis go to waste.


Like I said, what if Biden said that he was going to step out of the way and let production be what it is going to be. What would speculators say about that?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Farmerga said:


> What would speculators say about that?


Brandon teed up the perfect scenario for the speculators. Anyone surprised? Speculators pay politicians good money


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Like I said, what if Biden said that he was going to step out of the way and let production be what it is going to be. What would speculators say about that?


But here's the thing, Biden approved 34% more drilling leases than Trump did during his first year.









New Data: Biden’s First Year Drilling Permitting Stomps Trump’s By 34%


Center for Biological Diversity: Thousands of Permits OK’d Despite President’s Authority to End Drilling by 2035



biologicaldiversity.org





Much to the chagrin of many of his supporters.









Environmentalists irked after Interior resumes oil-and-gas leasing under court order


The Interior Department announced Monday that it would resume new oil-and-gas leasing on public lands to comply with a federal court order, but environmentalists weren’t happy about it.




www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> But here's the thing, Biden approved 34% more drilling leases than Trump did during his first year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word games

*By November 2021, The Biden Administration Had Already Approved More Oil And Gas Drilling Permits Than The Trump Administration Did Annually For Three Years.* The Biden Administration Approved More Oil And Gas Drilling Permits In Ten Months Than The Trump Administration Approved Annually For Three Years.​







Biden Approves Hundreds More Drilling Permits Than Trump


The American Petroleum Institute blames environmental protections on high energy prices, while Biden gives Big Oil more drilling permits.




www.accountable.us




The fact remains Biden lost our energy independence, and gas is through the roof.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Give me a break, That's nonsense and you know it. Sea level rise alone will wipe out coastal cuties globally, displacing millions, And that's not to mention the severity of storms, worsening droughts, and heavier rains in some locations.


Seas on average are rising (actually falling in many Pacific rim areas) at a rate of *2mm* per year. Post Ice Age rapid warming period saw them rise 2ft per year....Tides vary by *10 ft* EACH DAY in many coatal cities....Many of the areas along the N Atlantic coasts are not rising at all, but the entire tectoinic plate is lifitng as the Ice Age (not "offcially" over yet) rises back to its former level (like lifting a bowl of water up one step-- Water is not deeper, just closer to the ceiling) Please equip yourself with facts before forming opinions--especiially when insisting your opinions should dewtermi9ine our lifestyles.

Storms are NOT getting worse. Hurricanes & tornadoes are actually going down in number & severity over the last 100 yrs. Google it.

Droughts are cyclic. The current one in our west is nowhere near as severe as the one that did in the SW Indians 1500 y/a or many of the ones prior to that.

Earlier you mentioned "climate change" in CO- pine beetles and all-- NOT due to warming. Drought is involvrd, but most importatnly, it's due to cyclic population changes in the bugs and trees-- kinda like the math of the 17 yr cicada....

...Free download J. D. Murray: Mathematical Biology (3rd Ed), Volume I (An Introduction) and Volume II (Spatial Models and Biomedical Applications), Mathematical Medicine and Biology | DeepDyve

Your priests are lying to you.

BTW- the Xiden admin has approved many oil leases-- but new regs won't allow them to be acted upon....Net result-- stagnant oil production. ,,,Proof-- the price at the pumps. QED.


----------



## Raafi (Mar 22, 2020)

Why is it so high?

Boycotting Russian oil doesn't hurt Putin, it hurts us


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

We had a president who made the U.S. energy independent. Don't people remember the price of gas just a few years ago? Now it is about three times the price it used to be. People should get a good idea about how intelligent it was to let the news media pick our president.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

doc- said:


> Seas on average are rising (actually falling in many Pacific rim areas) at a rate of *2mm* per year. Post Ice Age rapid warming period saw them rise 2ft per year....Tides vary by *10 ft* EACH DAY in many coatal cities....Many of the areas along the N Atlantic coasts are not rising at all, but the entire tectoinic plate is lifitng as the Ice Age (not "offcially" over yet) rises back to its former level (like lifting a bowl of water up one step-- Water is not deeper, just closer to the ceiling) Please equip yourself with facts before forming opinions--especiially when insisting your opinions should dewtermi9ine our lifestyles.
> 
> Storms are NOT getting worse. Hurricanes & tornadoes are actually going down in number & severity over the last 100 yrs. Google it.
> 
> ...


Trying to convince an NPC not to be an NPC is a Sisyphian task. No matter the same lies (predictions) have been told for 50 years, they will adhere to their programming.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Nevada said:


> But here's the thing, Biden approved 34% more drilling leases than Trump did during his first year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For one, the court would't let him deny the permits. Second, still didn't answer my question. If Biden were to SAY that he was going to remove all roadblocks what would the speculators do?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> For one, the court would't let him deny the permits. Second, still didn't answer my question. If Biden were to SAY that he was going to remove all roadblocks what would the speculators do?


Only NPC's can argue that high energy prices wasn't the goal of their communist overlords. There are countless hours of them wanting this and saying how they would facilitate this. This is wholly and provably owned by the communist party, aka Dimocrats and their army of NPC followers/supporters.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't disagree with you, but you ignore the link between futures and spot. 

If you HAVE a barrel of oil and today's spot price is $100, but the futures is $150, and it would cost you $10 to store it till the futures delivery.....I would make the $40.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

At times, the wind blows hard. At times the sun bakes the earth. The ocean tides roll in and out twice daily with tremendous force. Gotta be a way to average them out and store energy. Hopefully, smarter people than I are working on this. Oil isn't going to last forever


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

gilberte said:


> At times, the wind blows hard. At times the sun bakes the earth. The ocean tides roll in and out twice daily with tremendous force. Gotta be a way to average them out and store energy. Hopefully, smarter people than I are working on this. Oil isn't going to last forever


Two problems-- highly corosive sea water is murder on things you put in it for a long time, and large arrays needed to provide the power would have disruprtive effects on the ecosystem, shorelines and navigation routes.

The best solution to the rapidly depleting oil supply is small nuclear sites like France is doing.----

The problem is, those objecting to fossil & nuclear fuel don't really care about the environment, they jusr want total control over the proletariate, and they're using fuel and food supply to get their way.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

boatswain2PA said:


> I don't disagree with you, but you ignore the link between futures and spot.
> 
> If you HAVE a barrel of oil and today's spot price is $100, but the futures is $150, and it would cost you $10 to store it till the futures delivery.....I would make the $40.


Oil has been in backwardation since the current crap show in Ukraine began.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

But what to do with the spent fuel rods and the ever present danger of an accident? Can't even navigate the ocean without an occasional fuel spill, wouldn't a nucular (I know the spelling is wrong, just threw it in there in honor of George Bush) accident be exceptionally dangerous?


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

gilberte said:


> But what to do with the spent fuel rods and the ever present danger of an accident? Can't even navigate the ocean without an occasional fuel spill, wouldn't a nucular (I know the spelling is wrong, just threw it in there in honor of George Bush) accident be exceptionally dangerous?


Spent fuel-- We've been dealing with it for more than 80 yrs now and there has NEVER been an accident of any consequence. (ONE epidsode of a barrel that burst-- a minor clean-up involving a few sq ft of area.)

Natural oil seeps put 1000x more oil into the sea each year than tanker mishaps or leaking oil rigs combined.

"China Syndrome" blown way out of proportion by popular literature-- In fact, if an episode like the Three Mile Island incident 40 y/a actually got out of hand, the nuclear pile would burn itself deep into the ground (hence the name China Syndrome) where it would do no harm at all....Best place for it....A nuclear reactor cannot achieve critical mass and "explode."...Worst that could happen is nuclear material could become airborne with the cooling steam if there were a breech--- Experts analyzed 3-Mile Island-- if it had done that, MAYBE an extra case or two of thyroid cancer would have shown up in the down-wind population over the next 30 yrs.....

The most amazing thing about the damage done to the exposed Japanese population after the two atomic bombs in WWII is how little problem they actually caused--There were three rings of danger around the blast-- Those so close to it that they were vaporized---The next ring where exposure to the heat caused serious burns---And then those exposed to the raduation farther out. Among those, incidence of thyroid cancer and leukemia were much higher over the next decades, but there was virtually zero genteic harm passed on to the next generations.

Nuclear is without doubt the safest and cleanest method of producing power.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

doc- said:


> Spent fuel-- We've been dealing with it for more than 80 yrs now and there has NEVER been an accident of any consequence. (ONE epidsode of a barrel that burst-- a minor clean-up involving a few sq ft of area.)
> 
> Natural oil seeps put 1000x more oil into the sea each year than tanker mishaps or leaking oil rigs combined.
> 
> ...


I wonder if I can trade carbon credit for my nuke power?

In all seriousness, it is amazing we have put the kibosh on nuclear power.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

It sure would make me feel better if those who are pushing green power would themselves do what they are telling us to do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Dan Eberhart, chief executive officer of Canary - the Biden administration’s slow issuance of permits for oil resource development is a bottleneck restricting the oil and gas industry’s development. 

The leases are easy to get. What matters is the permits, and the permits have been coming out of the Biden administration slower than they were coming out during Trump by a lot.” 








Exclusive — Oil Executive Rejects Joe Biden's Blame: White House Is Slow-Walking Permits for Energy Development


Permits for oil and gas development "have been coming out of the Biden administration slower than" during the Trump years, Dan Eberhart said.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

The Biden permits are largely for federal land while oil drilling takes place largely on private land. I can look up links to sources for that info but that is only one of the way the current illegitimate administration is lying about the whole gas price thing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

NEW DELHI (AP) — The state-run Indian Oil Corp. bought 3 million barrels of crude oil from Russia earlier this week to secure its energy needs, resisting Western pressure to avoid such purchases, an Indian government official said Friday.

The official said India has not imposed sanctions against buying oil and will be looking to purchase more from Russia despite calls not to from the U.S. and other countries.









India buys Russian oil despite pressure for sanctions


An Indian official says state-run Indian Oil Corp. bought 3 million barrels of crude oil from Russia earlier this week to secure its energy needs, resisting Western pressure to avoid such purchases




www.marketbeat.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

“Now that the Ukraine crisis has increased the West’s need for the Iranian energy sector, the US need for reduced oil prices must not be accommodated without considering Iran’s righteous demands,” the parliamentarians wrote.

They also called for “economic, technical and political” guarantees that the United States will not renege on the country’s 2015 nuclear deal with world powers again as it did in 2018, and said American sanctions must be lifted effectively and comprehensively.









Oil concerns give Iran the upper hand in nuclear talks: Lawmakers


A full return of Iranian oil would have an effect, but does it give Tehran a major advantage in nuclear negotiations?




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504939036988911633


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> View attachment 107139


I think your meme writer is nuts. 




*Gas Prices in London, United Kingdom*




*Edit**Range*Gasoline (1 gallon)5.47 £5.00 - 5.68
 






__





Gas Prices in London


Gas (petrol, gasoline) prices in London, United Kingdom. It allows you to estimate (using comsumption of your car) the price of ride to nearby cities.




www.numbeo.com






And there is a 95 pence a liter tax for medical and other "free" stuff. That is included in the price.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> View attachment 107139


Seems your meme writer has no clue how the global oil market works. The US is the largest supplier of oil and when a doddering old fool threatens that supply, the global price goes up. England, being on the globe, will feel the decisions of said doddering old fool as much as the rest of us.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

HDRider said:


> NEW DELHI (AP) — The state-run Indian Oil Corp. bought 3 million barrels of crude oil from Russia earlier this week to secure its energy needs, resisting Western pressure to avoid such purchases, an Indian government official said Friday.
> 
> The official said India has not imposed sanctions against buying oil and will be looking to purchase more from Russia despite calls not to from the U.S. and other countries.
> 
> ...


Both smart and predictable. It appears India has leaders that don't hate their own people.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry (Dec 24, 2021)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504939036988911633


That is just what we need - not sure folks realize that oil being sold in dollars helps us a bunch (that's sophisticated financial terms there).


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Would they have been so bold a few years ago?


146+ in 2017
149 in 2018
184 in 2019

Not all mass executions but there are often upwards of 50 at a time. The number dropped drastically in 2020 ostensibly because of Covid. No numbers for 2021 yet and they seem to be trying to make up for lost time in 2022.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Why is the oil industry so important to you? Why not move on?


I'll take a stab at this. For most people "oil industry" is not important. In my case in particular I typically drive I.C.E. vehicles less than 2000 miles per year. Almost all my local travel (less the 20 miles round trip) is by horse power... meaning horse and buggy/wagon or horseback. When I drive a motor vehicle it is for distance, hauling capacity and/or towing power. You don't get any of those with present E.V.'s

E.V.'s and the infrastructure to support them are just not ready. Some of the problems are:

low towing capacity
low space for freight
low travel distance (especially in the mountains or when towing/hauling)
long charging times
the closest charging station to my home is over 50 miles away... I'm sure it's farther in many areas
there are 6 chargers at that station... I have seen hundreds of cars fuel up and leave in minutes while 1 E.V. still sat charging
the electric grid will not handle a large demand for E.V.'s... some areas already experience black/brown outs and must enact rolling cutbacks to avoid total grid collapse
the price of E.V.'s is outrageous
maintainance prices on E.V.s is even more outrageous
I have no issues with E.V.'s in and of themselves but it will take many years to upgrade the existing power grid, install sufficient and closely spaced charging stations, and make the E.V.'s performance meet eveyones needs. On top of that... where is all that extra electric going to come from? Solar, wind, nuclear??? We have to build that capacity also.

Having said all that... I'd have no issues at all about everyone returning to "horse" power for 90% of travel... but that would come with itsown unique problems


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Aramco’s 2021 net income increased by 124% to $110 billion in 2021, compared to $49 billion in 2020, citing higher crude oil prices, stronger refining and chemicals margins, and the consolidation of its chemicals business, SABIC’s, full-year results.​







Saudi Aramco's full-year profit more than doubles on soaring oil prices


Saudi Arabian oil giant Aramco reported blowout full-year earnings on Sunday, posting a more than doubling in year-on-year net profit to $110 billion.




www.cnbc.com




The perception of scarcity is as good as a true scarcity to motivate higher prices.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Isn't it about time for Hunter to come to the rescue? He already has contacts in both countries so he could probably broker a cease fire easily. Both countries has already had him on the payroll. Both countries have already donated to the big guy also.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> The perception of scarcity is as good as a true scarcity to motivate higher prices.


While that's true, nobody is telling speculators what to do. When they see political unrest they buy oil futures and that ramps up the price. While I suppose investors look at all of the news, neither Biden nor Putin are capable of convincing professional investors that oil is scarce when it isn't.

As one of my mentors used to say: oil never gets scarce, it gets expensive. if there's an increased demand for oil at the current price, more oil will be produced to fill that market gap.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Well they didn't keep me around the refinery all those years because I was good looking.


They didn't keep you around the firehouse either, yet you claim to be an expert at medical care!
So wrong about so much so often....


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Why is the oil industry so important to you? Why not move on?


I like cheap, reliable energy sources. Since liberals hate anything that has the term nuclear in it, fossil fuels are the way to go. You must know just how unreliable solar and wind are. No reason why folks should suffer because they can't heat their homes or get to work or the doctors office because of politics. 
Yet here you are, wanting others to suffer because of your misguided ideological ideas. Smh....


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> But scientists agree that extreme extent of climate change is caused by human activity. But that point is moot because nobody denies that the change is happening, The only question on the table is what we should do about it.
> 
> You have a choice; you can either believe scientists or you can believe far-right politicians.


No, YOUR misguided scientists, the ones that lie alot, are not to be trusted....ever. tens of thousands of scientists signed a letter telling the UN ipcc to go pound sand. Yet you believe the liers....smh
The sea level at my house has not gone up....at all in the last 85 years that we have had it in our family. 
I'll believe real scientists before ill believe anything coming from the "scientists" who get paid to push this false narrative of human caused climate change. Face it, the earth always wins.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> you claim to be an expert at medical care!


Never thought of myself that way. Being a physician's son, I have a pretty good idea of how much medical knowledge I don't have.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Never thought of myself that way. Being a physician's son, I have a pretty good idea of how much medical knowledge I don't have.


Yet you portray yourself as an expert.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Yet you portray yourself as an expert.


When it comes to oil and fuel production, I'm pretty well versed. There's not a lot that goes on in refineries that I don't know about.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> When it comes to oil and fuel production, I'm pretty well versed. There's not a lot that goes on in refineries that I don't know about.


Great, your just clueless about real life. You've proven that many times....

Eta...what exactly are you doing to prevent global warming..I mean climate change? Do you drive? Use natural gas? Eat food? Breathe?
Were the scientists in the 70's wrong? Why are they correct now? Bet you won't answer. You never do.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Were the scientists in the 70's wrong? Why are they correct now? Bet you won't answer. You never do.


We were entering the beginning of an ice age. That was true enough. But they didn't realize the extent to which greenhouse gases would disrupt the natural climate cycles.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> We were entering the beginning of an ice age. That was true enough. But they didn't realize the extent to which greenhouse gases would disrupt the natural climate cycles.


Right, so the scientific community was wrong. But now, their right....got it. Tens of thousands of scientists disagree with you. The natural cycle hasn't been disrupted. Its.....natural. Storms aren't worse, the sea level hasn't risen. Yet we've spent trillions and there's been no change except that proponents have made billions and caused people around the world to have a harder life because of the refusal to allow them to use what is necessary to stay warm and healthy. People like you, are the cause of their inhumane treatment. Shame on you.
Remember, the scientists at the ipcc have lied numerous times, yet you stand with them...why?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Nevada said:


> We were entering the beginning of an ice age. That was true enough. But they didn't realize the extent to which greenhouse gases would disrupt the natural climate cycles.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> But they didn't realize the extent to which greenhouse gases would disrupt the natural climate cycles.


Then THEY told you, and you tell us. See how that works?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Right, so the scientific community was wrong. But now, their right....got it. Tens of thousands of scientists disagree with you. The natural cycle hasn't been disrupted. Its.....natural. Storms aren't worse, the sea level hasn't risen. Yet we've spent trillions and there's been no change except that proponents have made billions and caused people around the world to have a harder life because of the refusal to allow them to use what is necessary to stay warm and healthy. People like you, are the cause of their inhumane treatment. Shame on you.
> Remember, the scientists at the ipcc have lied numerous times, yet you stand with them...why?


You gotta wonder why oil companies hire engineers and scientists.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You gotta wonder why oil companies hire engineers and scientists.


Thats your response? Bwaaahaaaa
They also hire janitors too! The question would be, are they good at what they do? Have they ever lied or made mistakes? Are they paid by the fossil fuel industry? Oh, wait....
No answer to the questions if course...typical for you.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Thats your response? Bwaaahaaaa
> They also hire janitors too! The question would be, are they good at what they do? Have they ever lied or made mistakes? Are they paid by the fossil fuel industry? Oh, wait....
> No answer to the questions if course...typical for you.


All scientists and engineers who work for oil companies are paid by the fossil fuel industry.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nevada said:


> All scientists and engineers who work for oil companies are paid by the fossil fuel industry.



I think all burger flippers are paid by the fast food industry also.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> All scientists and engineers who work for oil companies are paid by the fossil fuel industry.


We all have a prime example of a self proclaimed engineer from the petroleum industry to judge their knowledge and bias. It has been shown over and over which matters with what is posted.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hiro said:


> We all have a prime example of a self proclaimed engineer from the petroleum industry to judge their knowledge and bias.


Coworkers in the oil industry were among the brightest and most dedicated people I have ever known. We were a close family back in the day, and we still meet via Zoom conference at regular intervals throughout the year. I always look forward to seeing them. We meet again during the first week of April, in just a few weeks.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Coworkers in the oil industry were among the brightest and most dedicated people I have ever known. We were a close family back in the day, and we still meet via Zoom conference at regular intervals throughout the year. I always look forward to seeing them. We meet again during the first week of April, in just a few weeks.


After your meeting please let us know if gas will be higher this summer. That way we can stock up now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BEIRUT — Saudi Arabia said it will not bear responsibility for any shortages in the global oil supply after Yemen’s Houthi rebels struck Saudi energy facilities in at least three cities over the weekend.

The official Saudi Press Agency carried a statement from an unnamed Foreign Ministry official that said the attacks by the *Iran-aligned Houthis* pose a danger to the global oil supply and will have “dire effects on the production, processing and refining sectors.”




__





Saudi Arabia says it can’t be held responsible for oil shortages after Houthis attack energy facilities






www.msn.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> After your meeting please let us know if gas will be higher this summer. That way we can stock up now.


Gasoline doesn't store well. It tends to form gums.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nevada said:


> Gasoline doesn't store well. It tends to form gums.


No disrespect but your knowledge of the subject seems similar in comparison.
You might try interacting with some contacts in the field post Gerald Ford.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> No disrespect but your knowledge of the subject seems similar in comparison.
> You might try interacting with some contacts in the field post Gerald Ford.


Are you a blendmaster? Do you understand what fuel production is all about? How about you describe the basics of how it's done.

To be absolutely accurate, the majority of my oil experience is in the processes that produce the various components that comprise modern fuels. That said, I did a project at the blend rack for about 6 months, and I learned a lot during that time.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ah, so only the ones who understand the technicalities of production are worthy of comment on pricing and industry politics.
That would explain your Fauci T shirt, and yes, that is a legitimate and applicable comparison.
I mean this sincerely, brush up. This discussion has nothing to do with the front end.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Ah, so only the ones who understand the technicalities of production are worthy of comment on pricing and industry politics.
> That would explain your Fauci T shirt, and yes, that is a legitimate and applicable comparison.
> I mean this sincerely, brush up. This discussion has nothing to do with the front end.


No, what I'm saying is that scientists who work in the fossil fuel industry are among the best and the brightest out there, and I was proud to work along side of them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nevada said:


> No, what I'm saying is that scientists who work in the fossil fuel industry are among the best and the brightest out there, and I was proud to work along side of them.


So what are you saying?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> So what are you saying?


That nevada thinks he's one of the best and the brightest maybe.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

no really said:


> That nevada thinks he's one of the best and the brightest maybe.


I don't know that I'm in the elite category. After all, a lot of the guys I worked with held phd degrees, while I never set foot in graduate school.

I recall a time when my supervisor asked me to interview a job candidate who had a phd in an area of study that I knew little about. I told him that I could ask the candidate if he tuned up his own car to see how mechanically inclined he might be. He said that was fine with him.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I don't know that I'm in the elite category. After all, a lot of the guys I worked with held phd degrees, while I never set foot in graduate school.
> 
> I recall a time when my supervisor asked me to interview a job candidate who had a phd in an area of study that I knew little about. I told him that I could ask the candidate if he tuned up his own car to see how mechanically inclined he might be. He said that was fine with him.


So again what does that have to do with the shortages?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The point here is that rubbing elbows in a field with a group of "experts" isn't always beneficial when you don't keep up or make them your exclusive go to for your opinion.
We have had numerous discussions with Nevada where he either disbelieved a response or quote or simply admitted he wasn't aware of the information.
Wolf Blitzer has been reporting the news for decades and would be considered knowledgeable in the field of journalism, yet is well known among those who care to spend more than 30 seconds in front of his newscasts that he is fallible and in some cases culpable in contributing to fake news.
So name and field dropping and $5 is worth a cup of coffee.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

no really said:


> So again what does that have to do with the shortages?


The members who are participating in this thread are still judging whether my opinions on this matter should be considered.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevada said:


> The members who are participating in this thread are still judging whether my opinions on this matter should be considered.


And of course that never happens to anyone but you, really most people's opinions are judged/critiqued.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The opinions you are giving seem to be the opinions of others who you trust because they worked in the industry, just as you trusted Fauci and his experts.
So I'm not sure if the issue is with your opinion, which is someone elses, or if it is with original thought.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> The point here is that rubbing elbows in a field with a group of "experts" isn't always beneficial when you don't keep up or make them your exclusive go to for your opinion.


We didn't just chum around together.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> The members who are participating in this thread are still judging whether my opinions on this matter should be considered.


Your opinions are only of value to you. Most of us call that deluded.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

There is one reason and one reason only why the price of oil is high right now:

cause ya'll will pay it. Seriously, oil was and is our business. Yep, just like a farmer plants more wheat and hopes he gets a bumper crop and that everyone else's crop fails so he can get more for a bushel. Same with oil companies. When there is a lot of oil to go around, driving down prices, right thing to do is leave it in the grain bin....or ground. Wait and produce it in a shortage.

Right now we have less oil coming out on the world market because of the Russia Ukraine war. So producing is a good thing, and I know for a fact some wells have been kicked open more, because I see the amount of oil sold on the checks.

We everyone of us have the independent power to fix that. Use less. Drive less, buy less plastic stuff, detergents, all the good stuff that is made with evil oil. We could drive prices down real fast. Of course if that happens, smart producers will simply leave it in the grain bin until prices rise again. Which will drive the prices right back up.

If you want something to really worry about, come back next fall and ask that same question about bread. Unless we slack off using oil where we can so we can use it where we really need to use it, like for powering tractors and combines, we will be flat out of luck.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

nodak3 said:


> There is one reason and one reason only why the price of oil is high right now:
> 
> cause ya'll will pay it.


The Americans suffering the most have no choice.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

nodak3 said:


> Right now we have less oil coming out on the world market because of the Russia Ukraine war.


I don't know that less oil is currently being produced, and I don't know that less fuel is being refined. We won't know that for another month or so when the API reports data.

But there are indicators besides price that can give us hints. One strong indicator is how abruptly oil prices increased. We don't normally see oil prices change that quickly due to supply. Closing in wells takes time, and crude oil storage capacity is designed to absorb random supply glitches. No, the oil price rise has speculation written all over it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> No, the oil price rise has speculation written all over it.


And why would speculators think the price will rise?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> And why would speculators think the price will rise?


War


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> War


It was rising before the war

Try again


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It was rising before the war
> 
> Try again


Anticipation of war.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I would think that closing pipelines had something to do with the price rising.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Anticipation of war.


When did the price begin increasing because of the anticipation of war?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Anticipation of war.


You might be a petroleum engineer, or an operations engineer, but you are a fundamentally dishonest ideologue.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> When did the price begin increasing because of the anticipation of war?


He is running cover for The Party.

The party rule is - Say what you are supposed to say, not what you think.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> The members who are participating in this thread are still judging whether my opinions on this matter should be considered.


No, we're waiting for you to answer questions, but not holding our breath because of your history of making statements and then running away.
Kind of like a stooge for cnn would do.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I don't know that less oil is currently being produced, and I don't know that less fuel is being refined. We won't know that for another month or so when the API reports data.
> 
> But there are indicators besides price that can give us hints. One strong indicator is how abruptly oil prices increased. We don't normally see oil prices change that quickly due to supply. Closing in wells takes time, and crude oil storage capacity is designed to absorb random supply glitches. No, the oil price rise has speculation written all over it.


You don't know a lot of things do you?
So wrong about so much so often....


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

HDRider said:


> You might be a petroleum engineer, or an operations engineer, but you are a fundamentally dishonest ideologue.


That, is a fact!! 👍👍


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why would US crude oil exports be up so much?













__





United States Crude Oil Exports - October 2022 Data - 1989-2021 Historical


Oil Exports in the United States decreased to 9468.19 USD Million in September from 10398.35 USD Million in August of 2022. Oil Exports in the United States averaged 959.37 USD Million from 1989 until 2022, reaching an all time high of 11384.88 USD Million in July of 2022 and a record low of...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

From the same source


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks to me like something else caused the prices to increase @Nevada .


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the answer related to increased export levels?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

At the end of the video he said how lucky the greens are that we have this war to drive prices even higher. How lucky indeed.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Nevada, it seems to me that gasoline would last a lot longer in storage years ago. Was part of the reason the processing was changed, to prevent the accumulation (hoarding if you will) of gas by the average citizen?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You might be a petroleum engineer


I'm not a petroleum engineer,and never claimed to be. Those people study geology to apply to drilling and production. I never set foot in a geology classroom.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gilberte said:


> Nevada, it seems to me that gasoline would last a lot longer in storage years ago. Was part of the reason the processing was changed, to prevent the accumulation (hoarding if you will) of gas by the average citizen?


I don't know that prevention of hoarding gasoline was ever an objective, but gasoline has never had a long shelf life. Over my career I saw investment in bottoms processing, mostly in delayed cokers, and in octane boosting, mostly reforming. Coker naphthas need a lot of cleanup, so any olefins should be saturated during hydrotreating. While octane boosting by reforming and isomerization processes modify the chemical structure of naphthas, they remain stable.

When I think of gasoline shelf life I'm reminded of dealing with fouling problems in a refinery, which is the depositing of unwanted material in processing equipment. The solution to a fouling problem lies in identifying the deposited material, speculating how it was formed, and planning what can be done to mitigate the problem. The usual suspects are oxygen in the feed, olefins in the feed, and metals in the equipment acting as a catalyst, but those aren't the only causes.

Gum formation during gasoline storage is no different. Gum composition and source will likely vary from one gasoline source to another. I suspect that oxygen is a large part of the problem. Gasoline shelf life can probably be extended by storage under a nitrogen blanket.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It was only a matter of time, really. Nature abhors a vacuum, and so does business. Chinese business, in addition to this, is quite pragmatic, unlike its Western counterparts and competitors. So, once BP, Shell, and pretty much everyone but French TotalEnergies left Russia in the wake of the Ukraine crisis, Chinese energy firms owned by the government started considering moving in.

According to Bloomberg sources, the government in Beijing is talking to four state-owned entities about the acquisition of stakes in Russian oil and metals companies. The entities include China National Petroleum Corp, or CNPC, China Petrochemical Corp, or Sinopec, the country’s largest refiner, as well as Aluminum Corp and China Minmetals Group.

Talks, the report said, were also ongoing between Chinese and Russian companies, although it was too early to say whether they would end with deals. The chances of deals, however, are pretty good. It is one of the clearest examples of mutual benefits: China needs raw materials to grow; Russia has the raw materials and needs money.








China Plans To Take Advantage Of The Big Oil Exodus From Russia | OilPrice.com


The exodus of Western companies from Russia has left a void that China is seeking to fill in a move that would strengthen economic ties between the two countries




oilprice.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Back in June 2014, just months after Russia annexed the Crimean Peninsula from Ukraine, European leaders sounded off that Russia was using disinformation operations with environmental groups to steer countries away from fracking in favor of Russian oil. 

"I have met allies who can report that Russia, as part of their sophisticated information and disinformation operations, engaged actively with so-called non-governmental organisations - environmental organisations working against shale gas - to maintain European dependence on imported Russian gas," Anders Fogh Rasmussen, the former prime minister of Denmark and then-secretary-general of NATO, said, according to the Guardian. 








Russia duped Europe into energy dependence by funding 'rabid environmental groups': experts


European leaders have accused Russia of funding environmental groups to steer nations away from energy independence and strengthen Russia’s iron grip over the continent.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

What is the chance the government will set fuel prices?

It has happened before.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oil executives defended themselves in the U.S. Congress on Wednesday 

Chevron's chief executive, Mike Wirth, said fuel prices are set by market dynamics that companies have little control over. Wirth restated Chevron's plans to boost capital expenditure this year by 50%, with about half going to increasing oil and gas output and half to renewable fuels and lower-carbon energy. 

"No single company sets the price of oil or gasoline," Darren Woods, chairman and chief executive of Exxon, said. "The market establishes the price based on available supply, and the demand for that supply."

Gretchen Watkins, president of Shell USA, said her company neither controls or owns the 13,000 gas stations that carry its brand. "Each of these independent businesses is responsible for setting the local retail price of gasoline."

Scott Sheffield, the chief executive of Pioneer, said it would take time to rev up the company's production in the Permian Basin, citing worker and supply chain shortages and the decommissioning of many rigs and hydraulic fracturing fleets when prices were low in 2020. 









U.S. lawmakers slam Big Oil for high gasoline prices


Oil executives defended themselves in the U.S. Congress on Wednesday from charges by lawmakers that they are gouging Americans with high fuel prices, saying that they are boosting energy output and no one company sets the price of gasoline.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Chevron's chief executive, Mike Wirth, said fuel prices are set by market dynamics that companies have little control over.


That's consistent with what I've been saying, it's the result of speculating. I expect to see oil prices contract now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> That's consistent with what I've been saying, it's the result of speculating. I expect to see oil prices contract now.


And you never said why speculators, pre war, gambled on oil rising. You know why. I know why. You will not say why because you are at fault. You own this mess the country is in right now.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> And you never said why speculators, pre war, gambled on oil rising.



It was no gamble. Speculators anticipate a rise in the value of strategic commodities when there is even talk of war. They take the position, ride the wave, and then sell when they see a healthy profit. Of course that's not to say that oil companies aren't loving this. But since I get a nice check from Chevron every month I can't really complain either.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Prices were rising before Russia so its not all Putin. The reasons might be a combination of shutting down domestic production [ bad policy IMO ], dollar devaluation from money printing [ covid policy etc ], pent up demand, shipping problems [ covid policy ], and Russia.

Basically its been a series of horrible executive decisions that started about a year or so ago.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Speculator














Nevada said:


> It was no gamble


Speculation is nothing BUT a gamble. You are so intellectually dishonest, every time, on everything


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Speculation is nothing BUT a gamble. You are so intellectually dishonest, every time, on everything


It's not a gamble if you know it's going to happen.

I used to work for a guy back in the 1980s who would buy call options after the announcement if a stock split. He would sell the option within a week or two after the split, which is about the time the price bounce from the split would retract. Was it a gamble? His success suggests that it wasn't.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> It's not a gamble if you know it's going to happen.


They would be called sure thing guys and not speculators if they KNOW. They made a bet.

They saw what your guy did and placed their bet on the outcome. They got it right.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

I can see the speculator argument to a small extent but everything has gone up, not just oil. You cant blame "speculators" for the fact that a happy meal at mcdonalds is 10 dollars. For that we can blame a lock down policy that was extremely damaging to the economy. We can blame printing and borrowing at a rate that far outpaced real economic productivity.

As for oil speculators; They dont have to be geniuses to see a guy come in with policies that are hostile to the oil industry. Shutting down pipelines, shutting down domestic production, talking up "green new deals", setting unrealistic standards for the auto industry. That together with shipping and labor issues from his covid policies made the gamble a pretty easy one. Throw Russia onto the fire and you get 110 dollar oil.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Adirondackian said:


> They dont have to be geniuses to see a guy come in with policies that are hostile to the oil industry. Shutting down pipelines, shutting down domestic production, talking up "green new deals", setting unrealistic standards for the auto industry.


That is what @Nevada will not own up to.


----------

